# New Orleans Saints vs. Indianapolis Colts Discussion



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thats what I get for posting in a bunch of forums at once. 

So Sorry. Discuss the game


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

So who is the favorite to win this, New Orleans or Indianapolis? So far i`ve only heard Saints winning it.. couple of years ago everybody would have said Colts.. how things change fast i guess..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No I am pretty sure that the Colts will be the bookies favourite here. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The sports fan in me is stoked this weekend anyway with UFC, Super Bowl and 6 nations.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am pulling for the Saints big time this weekend!


----------

